
To Break a Phone Addiction, Turn Your Screen Gray (video) - colinhb
http://www.theatlantic.com/video/index/480240/adventures-in-grayscale/?single_page=true
======
daveloyall
Flag responder: please tag with "auto-play video" or whatever.

